# Favorite MAC Collection



## Tessigrl (Aug 22, 2005)

So I was looking at the Color Stories and was wondering what all of your favorites are?


----------



## user2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Do you mean in general oder depending on what and how much I bought?

In both cases: Madame B.


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 22, 2005)

Just in general to the colors that really caught your eye, like mine so far has been Rebel Rock and I think the next for me will be Naturally Eccentric because I love the colors from the collection.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 22, 2005)

Rebelrock, best collection ever IMO.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 22, 2005)

hmm for this year... madame b, rebelrock and c-queeze...


----------



## user2 (Aug 22, 2005)

OMG how could I forget C-Squeeze!!??


----------



## lah_knee (Aug 22, 2005)

i think out of all the collections thus far, ive really liked last years Holiday Palettes and salsabelle.

others that i wasnt around for that looked awesome was Dolled Up, Colour Theory, Black Tied, and Cuisine.

cuisine looks so cool http://www.specktra.net/2001_cuisine.php
i wish mac would do another oriental looking collection, preferably for holiday. wouldnt it be awesome to have brush sets that came in vinyl bento boxes??


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 22, 2005)

Rebelrock definetly!

but im loving naturally eccentric!


----------



## user2 (Aug 22, 2005)

@ lah_knee: MACs upcoming holiday collection definitely holds some oriental surprises for you!!!


----------



## Shawna (Aug 22, 2005)

D'bohemia was my favorite this year.  I love the oranges and browns.  They are so practical and pretty.  I also love the Skinfinish collection.  I hope these get re-released again this winter.


----------



## User20 (Aug 22, 2005)

To date my fave was Salsabelle, but at the time I didn't think mych of it. So,now I'm kicking myself for not buying more.


VV - Oriental ahhh! That means I'm gonna have to save save save more - you can never escape this circle can you???!!!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Aug 22, 2005)

For this year, Madame B, Holiday, and Tailormade. I really like the palettes


----------



## user2 (Aug 22, 2005)

@ Wanahla: Yeah def save some money...I think they're gonna be great as far as my fav MA told me


----------



## altruist_recess (Aug 22, 2005)

SALSABELLE, by far   Guacamole is still my fave green.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_@ Wanahla: Yeah def save some money...I think they're gonna be great as far as my fav MA told me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Any details? (Other than your thread on the brushes)


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 22, 2005)

mmm.. d'bohemia... c-squeeze- I liked belle azure but d'bohemia is the best because I routinely wear all the eyeshadows and flash of flesh lipglass is so great.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 22, 2005)

Madame B... what a beautiful collection!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 22, 2005)

Huge wave for BELLE AZURE!!

And Madame B.!

I also love Naturally Eccentric! (For the Quad & lipcolors)


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 22, 2005)

I really like Rebelrock (Anti-establishment=love). OMG and the Naturally Eccentric will be my favorite too. I cannot wait for the 25th!


----------



## Jude (Aug 22, 2005)

Belle Azure, C Squeeze and the Skinfinish line.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Aug 22, 2005)

Madame B for me - LOVED everything.  I think I bought the whole collection...


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Aug 22, 2005)

Tempt Me... Tease Me... are by far my favourite.  Adorn and D'bohiema was good too


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 22, 2005)

Salsabelle is far and above my favorite MAC collection ever.

They are really going to have to outdo themselves to beat that one.







and C Squeeze is my 2nd favorite collection ever. I bought every single thing from that line, plus some backups.


----------



## trishee03 (Aug 22, 2005)

This year I love Goldplay and Madame B


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 22, 2005)

Tantress


----------



## anuy (Aug 22, 2005)

Goldplay <3333
C-Squeeze <333
Naturally Eccentric <33

@ just b/c of the veluxe pearls... belle azure


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 22, 2005)

Salsabelle was awesome...I was SOOOOO excited for Madame B, more than I have ever been, that I don't think there was any way it could stand up to my personal hype. D'Bohemia had a lot of sleeper hits for me, like my beloved Shade F/L...


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 22, 2005)

High Tea / Madame B.


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Aug 23, 2005)

High Tea definitely....I remember it was the first and only postcard I ever got from M.A.C and I just thought....WOW......that is me all the way through.....


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 23, 2005)

For this year I'll have to go with D'Bohemia, Madame B, C-Squeeze, & Goldplay as the favorites, and D'Bohemia is the one I've gotten the most use out of


----------



## toby1 (Aug 23, 2005)

Colour Theory for the lipglass stains!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 23, 2005)

i loved the rococco colour story form a little while back-I fell in love with the mineralize eyeshadows
and definately the Dinana Ross collection-i got quite a few things from that collection and i constantly use the Diana Eyes:2 quad!


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 23, 2005)

Seeing how behind NZ is with MAC compared to the rest of the world, half of these collections you guys have mentioned haven't and won't reach our ONE store!!!  However Rebelrock has JUST come out (that's how behind we are- we didn't even get through gold play or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and i absoilutely love it so far!  Dark smoky eyes here i come!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 23, 2005)

Hipnotique!


----------



## Sanne (Aug 23, 2005)

salsabelle and rebelrock!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 23, 2005)

I loved the Madame B collection, especially Moth Brown, Meadowland, and Metamorph.  Such gorgeous colours.
I think I'm going to be a big fan of the Naturally Eccentric collection too.
The colours look awesum.


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 23, 2005)

Tease Me really pulled me in. But the lipglass tastis collections also did too. I love a lot of the permanent collection additions...but they're not really 'collections' as such, are they?

I think I might still be waiting for my one true LE collection.


----------



## laa_cat (Aug 23, 2005)

My fave collection i think it's salsabelle... but i do like the collection with the cheek stains... can't remember the name.. and I do love MAC doubles... lol!


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 23, 2005)

being a redhead- d'bohemia naturally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  such great colors for a fair redhead like myself.   Rebelrock is a close second tho


----------



## Turbokittykat (Aug 24, 2005)

Cocktails, Salsabelle, Madame B


----------



## girlzippy (Aug 24, 2005)

I bought a lot from Go Lightly & Hipnotique, Naturally Eccentric might be promising too. I'd have to say fav of all time is Hipnotique tho.


----------



## addicted*to*MAC (Aug 24, 2005)

Madame B 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x


----------



## Nico. (Jan 22, 2006)

*Favorite MAC collection?*

Mine is Hipnotique, though I don't think I acually bought anything from it. Pop Mode and High Tea were wonderful as well.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm new at the whole "getting into collections" thing. But I loved Lingerie's soft feminine colors. And I cant wait for Culturebloom, thats going to be my new fav!


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 22, 2006)

I looooooove the Lingerie collection, but might love the Sweetie Cake too!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 22, 2006)

I liked Madame B and Lingerie alot.  
Belle Azure was nice too.


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 22, 2006)

Idol Eyes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 22, 2006)

I really don't have one.  I always like the collections but nothing ever BLOWS me away.  Although I did love Goldplay.  It's where I was really introduced to MSFs.


----------



## intangiblereverie (Jan 22, 2006)

Lingerie, hands down.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 22, 2006)

Lingerie is one of the best, so far... BUT - I think Sweetie Cake is going to be the one for me!!!


----------



## depecher (Jan 22, 2006)

Lingerie and Idol Eyes for me. I am fairly new to the whole collection thing. My city just recently got a mall, so I don't have to drive to another city to shop. That is both good and bad for me. he he. =) 

Culturebloom and Sweetie Cake both look *very* promising.


----------



## Psychodahlia (Jan 22, 2006)

lady danger!


----------



## KJam (Jan 22, 2006)

I really loved Lingerie (the first collection where I had to have EVERYTHING!), but I also loved Madame B, Salsabelle, Goldplay, CSqueeze, and Idol Eyes too!


----------



## spyderfly10 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hipnotique as well, i always find a use for the colors in the collection in everyday wear


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 22, 2006)

Lingerie so far but I feel Culturebloom will be my new favourite.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 22, 2006)

See I'm excited about culture bloom because it sounds like the "Old MAC" from what I remember. 

Hynotique and Salsabelle.....and I *LOVED* Tempt me tease me


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 22, 2006)

rebel rock! and i liked idol eyes alot too.


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 22, 2006)

Another vote for Hipnotique!


----------



## lianna (Jan 22, 2006)

My faves were Madame B and Lingerie cos they were both so pretty and wearable! Of course, the Goldplay one with all the new MSFs was pretty good as well


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 22, 2006)

Merged nico's thread with an older one on same topic.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 22, 2006)

Definitely Lingerie, although I also loved C-Squeeze and I use the Inventive Eyes and the Tempt Me quads alllllllll the time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Personally, I think they need to put out some ugly collections so I can not spend so much $!  lol


----------



## brookeab (Jan 22, 2006)

Lingerie for sure. There wasn't one thing in that collection that I didn't want.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Jan 22, 2006)

Lingerie...I had to get everything from this collection


----------



## Brianne (Jan 22, 2006)

Madame B and Belle Azure were awesome.  I can't wait for Culturebloom!


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 22, 2006)

Madame B and lingerie.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 22, 2006)

Dolled Up, Black Tied, Tantress, and this year D'bohemia.


----------



## Landia (Jan 24, 2006)

Holiday/Luxuries 2005 for me.  Bought the whole collection because I love palettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I'm still new to MAC.


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 24, 2006)

rebelrock, lingerie, and salsabelle because it had PARROT!!! although i missed it (kicking myself) because i wasn't inot mac at that time, i thought mac was intimidating cause the colors were so vivid.


----------



## jpohrer (Jan 24, 2006)

Salsabelle, Madame B and d'Bohemia!


----------



## darla (Jan 24, 2006)

Cuisine was my all-time fave.  I think I bought everything from the line, except for 2 l/s.  

More recently, I loved Madame B and Goldplay.


----------



## Isis (Jan 24, 2006)

wow I totally missed this thread the first time around LOL

Madame B. hands down! God I have an eyegasm everytime I wear those colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My runners up would be: Cocktails, Fab Florals, Hipnotique, Rebelrock.


----------



## velvet (Jan 24, 2006)

rebel rock hands down for me!
madame B was also a favorite but it was when i first started so i only have one shadow and one lipstick from it


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 24, 2006)

Madame B!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 24, 2006)

The entire Holiday Collection including Ornamentalism. I only purchased about 8 iitems that I felt I could not live without, but everything was beautiful.


----------



## baby_love (Jan 24, 2006)

well...I bought the most from Ornamentalism and the holiday stuff, but I think my favorite collection is probably........idol eyes and the only reason I'm saying this is because I discovered Peacocky.  honestly, they could have JUST come out with peacocky in that collection and I would still think it was the best thing ever.  it's my favorite eyeliner and maybe my favorite makeup item ever.


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 24, 2006)

rebel rock and idol eyes


----------

